

Ask HN: Is Google down? - ww520

As of now 6/3, 1:30am pst, I can't access www.google.com, and all my App Engine apps.  Can anyone else confirm?
======
juretriglav
Not down for me. You can also check here:
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/google.com>

------
nostrademons
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.google.com>

------
0xdeadc0de
No issues detected <http://code.google.com/status/appengine>

------
acron0
.co.uk is up at 09:31 GMT and .com pings fine.

------
gregholmberg
Can you tell us where in the world you are?

------
finebanana
.com.sg is up

------
instakill
.co.za is up

